# Trouble here at home...................



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hey everyone. My Mom had a mild heart attack this past week. Black Cat and I have been bouncing back and forth between the hospital and home, and things look like they might become even crazier over the next few weeks. I've missed being not being here as often, but I'll be checking in as often as possible. So no Trishaanne, I haven't gone away, so there, phhhhhhhhhhht.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

You take care of business there bro, and we will take care of it here. It will all still be standing when you come back. Hope all goes well for you and your family during this crisis.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Gotta take care of mom well be here when you get back our thoughts are with you.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Go be with your mom. We'll keep an eye on things here for ya and keep your seat warm for when you get back. Hope your mother gets well real soon.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Family comes first Vlad. Do what you need to.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Be with your mom Vlad. That's the important thing right now.


----------



## NATUREPIXIE (Jan 15, 2007)

Vlad, take of your family... We'll keep you in our thoughts and prayers...Hope the crisis is over soon...


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

You and Black Cat hang in there, Vlad. Here's hoping your mom has a speedy recovery...


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I wish you both and your mom well.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Black Cat had pm'd me that this had happened. My prayers are with your mom to get healthy and strong again! 

I went through this when my stepdad had a stroke shortly after my mom had had knee replacement surgery. My sister, brother and I were really hoppin' to help mom out when he got released from rehab. 

Take your time and be with your family. Let me know if there is anything you need or anything I can do to help. I know I'm a ways away, but I will do whatever I can!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery for your Mom, and hope all else goes better from here on out!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your mom.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Family first for sure, my friend! Please know that you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers! Hope that your mom gets better Vlad! Give her a hug for me please. :>


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm sorry Vlad. My thoughts are with you and your family.

We're going through a stressful time with Mr. Wicked's dad right - completely understand.

(hug)


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Your family is in our thoughts, mr V.

Tell mom that slimy said she had better get on this whole 'get well soon' thing.


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

Best wishes


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Best Wishes Vlad.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Dude, good luck and best wishes.


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

Like I said in chat,Good luck and hope all turns out well.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

best wishes to your family, hope all goes well


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Do what ya gotta do Vlad. I hope your Mom gets better. Take care.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Thank you my friends, or should that be fiends.................. Mom got released today, but it's clear that she she shouldn't be living on her own anymore. I'll be staying there, and working around her house, until my grown daughter moves in with her, hopefully within a few weeks. Good Lord, having to move back home at age 47, LOL. I'll only have dial up there until I can get high speed installed, and to make matters worse, they switched the phone system at work to digital, so I can't tap into the phone lines with the old PC I had there to use at lunchtimes, grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. Don't know yet how to work around that. 
Mom is much better, they're actually now calling her condition a heart "event" as opposed to an actual heart attack, whatever that means. But at age 84, at least she's still kicking. Thanks for your kind words, I'll have her read them later tonight, she has her own PC.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Good news she's home. Everyone always feels much better being home.

So, is your old bedroom still a bedroom or are you sleeping on a pool table?


----------



## NATUREPIXIE (Jan 15, 2007)

Vlad, Glad To Hear Your Mom Is Okay And Able To Recover Fully At Home!!!


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

a heart "event" is an HMO description, that allows the patient to go home where as a heat attack would require more observation and a longer hospital stay. in any event it is the same condition, the first one just cost the insurance company less.

I'm glad to hear she is doing well.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Sry to hear about your mom,but I'm glad she is home now and okay.
.I know how you feel my son has had 2 heart attacks and he is only 29 but that is from another illness.
So take good care of her while you can. I'm glad your daughter will be able to help out.
Take it easy for a while "mom".


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Great to hear that mom's home.

I will look into the phone thing for you but usually it cant be helped. What is the switch? And what type of jack is in the wall rj12 cat3 act5


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

It is good news that your mom is now home.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Vlad, I'm very happy to hear of your Mom's recovery! Mom's are precious! Mine's still with us at 98 years old. She's tooling around her asst. living facility in Phoenix on her HD* scooter terrorizing the inmates! We don't fall far from the tree in my family. 

*I put a Harley sticker on it.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks again all, lol. Jeff, I gave up on trying to find the spare beds under the clothes she has stacked everywhere, I just brought over my sleeping bag and camped out in the living room.


----------

